# The Diamond Chunk Cube! (Need Help)



## Nicky Steingraber (Jul 27, 2017)

YES THE DATE IS NOT CORRECT I CAN'T FIX IT anyway at some point I Wanna cut the edge and corners REALLY REALLY tiny so they're barley notice able and Diamond Chunk because Diamond because of the stickers and Chunk because its like a Chunk of a Rubik's Cube so and at some point i wanna get into way more harder mods so for right now this will do any suggestens for Making it look more proffional thanks - Nicky .S a.k.a NS Cuber


----------

